
Nvidia  Unveils GeForce GTX 1080 Ti: Available Week of March 5th for $699 - friedman23
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11172/nvidia-unveils-geforce-gtx-1080-ti-next-week-699
======
vivekchandsrc
Almost a Titan X pascal at a smaller price point...1 GB less memory. Good
option for people getting into deep learning...

